

Apple refuses to sacrifice logic and profits at the altar of marketshare - anderzole
http://www.tuaw.com/2015/01/13/sacrificing-logic-profits-at-the-altar-of-smartphone-marketshare/

======
hindsightbias
All those "analysts" and "journalists" who think one metric is everything.
What Crumb said yesterday:

"You don’t have journalists over there anymore, what they have is public
relations people. That’s what they have over in America now. Two-hundred and
fifty thousand people in public relations."

